# 580ex II HSS...



## SteenerMe (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey does anyone know if, when using a 580exII on camera in hss and remotely firing a second 580 will it wk in hss. Thus skippong the need for pocketwizards or the like?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 6, 2012)

yes it does
it uses IR so needs line of sight
you have to configure each flash first
the one on camera set to master
and the remote one set to slave
make sure they are using the same channel


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Jul 6, 2012)

yes it will also work with 430EX and even stroboscope will work wireless with the 430EX witch normally don't support it :-D


----------



## SteenerMe (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, i was needing ro use it in bright sunlight, not going to wk then if the radio doesnt control it...thx


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

SteenerMe said:


> Ok, i was needing ro use it in bright sunlight, not going to wk then if the radio doesnt control it...thx



There is a reasonable chance it will work in bright light providing the IR is not facing at the sun


----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> SteenerMe said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, i was needing ro use it in bright sunlight, not going to wk then if the radio doesnt control it...thx
> ...


You're going to have very little power with shorter speeds than sync. I use 2 x 580 at half and max power always when outside on sunny days. They're reversemounted in a 60x90 cm softbox..


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you doing action or static pictures?

Action pictures will be better using eTTL as they will adjust to light changes


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. It will fire the rest in HSS but optical slave's dont work very well in bright outdoors or large distances.

your mileage may vary.


----------

